# Looking for a good Book



## Bayou (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking for a good book to help guide me to reconnecting with my wife, she move back in about 18 month ago , still no sex ,I think i am driving her away, I am like a dog in heat always up her ass, May be I need a marriage program to follow, Thanks


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

The Divorce Remedy is good and talks about how to be kind to one another and get the spark back.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

If sex is the issue and you are "driving her away" or "like a dog in heat always up her ass" then I would definitely recommend two books.

1. Married Man's Sex Primer 2011
2. No More Mr. Nice Guy

In that order. I found both to be EXCEEDINGLY worthwhile and I think they would be perfect for someone in your situation, which is exactly the situation I had found myself in.

I'll also add my favorite relationship book for any marriage, "The Five Love Languages." Especially if you and your wife are spiritual people, but even if you aren't, it is an easy read and provides an incredibly simple remedy that you can employ to help increase your understanding of one another's needs and approach them in a way that they will perceive as genuine love.


----------

